# 350Z Roadster Version Preview Pics



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I attended a special Nissan preview recently at the Blackhawk Museum and took some pics of the new 350z Roadster (in Daytona Blue) that's coming out this summer. (I don't know why the photos aren't just appearing here. If that still happens, here's the link.)

350z Roadster Photos


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

very nice!!!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

THAT LOOKS LIKE THE GTR (PROTOTYPE)IN THE NISSAN BROCHURE!!! Let me see if I can get a PIC up...


$#IT  NO SCANNER tonight....Maybe L8er


----------

